# 21235



## jamerina3 (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find official documentation supporting the use of 21235 when obtaining an ear cartilage graft for repairing of a perforation of the tympanum?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 15, 2011)

*Lay description*

Here is the lay description of *21235* from Encoder Pro
The physician reconstructs an area of the face, chin, nose, or ear with a cartilage graft harvested from the ribs. The physician makes a small incision near the sternum through the pectoralis muscle exposing the rib where the bone and cartilage meet. Cartilage is removed from the area and the donor site is closed directly. The physician may make lower eyelid incisions to expose the defect area of the face or nose. Recipient sites of the chin or the ear may also be prepared for the rib cartilage graft. The graft is placed and held in place with wires, plates, or screws. The incisions are sutured with a layered closure. Report *21235 if ear cartilage is harvested *for a graft *to the nose or ear*.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

